
New Wordpress Release - YODspica
http://www.yodspica.co.uk/2011/12/new-wordpress-release.html#.Tuai2TtJ7FI.hackernews
======
dreur
Official post: <https://wordpress.org/news/2011/12/sonny/>

Release note: <https://codex.wordpress.org/Version_3.3>

